
Show HN: A simple note-taking and blogging platform - leafbomb
https://notepin.co
======
notheguyouthink
I like the UI. Wish it supported markdown, but I'm not really a blogger/writer
so my opinion prob doesn't matter :)

~~~
leafbomb
Thank you! :)

------
gitgud
Beautiful UI! I created a post in a few seconds, how does it stop someone else
from editing that post?

------
fiatjaf
Not bad. I like some things, don't like others, but this is not important.
What is important (beware, pessimistic comments):

1\. Too slow. Too many server-side steps with slow page reload for an app that
should be simple. Perhaps you should do more on the client without reloading,
or get a better server code. Write it in a compiled/faster language.

2\. I don't believe the world needs another note-taking app.

~~~
conradk
If we had to stop doing something every single time someone thought the world
didn't need it, we wouldn't be doing much.

------
surds
Very clean! If you don't mind sharing, what's the tech stack?

~~~
leafbomb
Thanks! The product was built in PHP with a lot of JS/jQuery for the frontend
:)

------
app4soft
"Hello, HN!"[0] parked ;-P

> Notebook already exists!

P.S.: I'm so sad, because "WTF"[0] and "TL;DR:"[1] notebooks already exists...
:-(

P.P.S.: "Hello, HN!" just archived[3]

P.P.P.S.: Okay[4]

[0] [https://notepin.co/hello-hn/](https://notepin.co/hello-hn/)

[1] [https://notepin.co/WTF](https://notepin.co/WTF)

[2] [https://notepin.co/TL;DR](https://notepin.co/TL;DR):

[3]
[http://web.archive.org/web/20180331011401/https://notepin.co...](http://web.archive.org/web/20180331011401/https://notepin.co/hello-
hn/)

[4] [https://notepin.co/app4soft/](https://notepin.co/app4soft/)

